# Hey bump buddies



## lynze21

Hey just found your site an wanted to say hi im lynz im 21 an 26+3 wks with pink bump. Im from Scotland and live with my fiance xx hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hi Lynze, Weclome! Congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## lynze21

thanks xx


----------



## KX

Welcome and congratulations! Ur not that far from me! :shock:


----------



## Yummy Mummy Nat

Hey Lynz! I'm Nat and i'm due in November with my first baby! Currently 29 weeks and very excited. We don't know the sex of this baby and i'm hoping for a home birth :D 

Hope to chat soon x x


----------



## Tam

Hello Lynz *wave*

Welcome to the forum!

Wishing you a healthy & happy pregnancy! xx


----------



## Jo

https://www.augk18.dsl.pipex.com/Smileys/wave.gifHiya and congrats


----------



## Wobbles

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/Smilies/wave.gif Hi Lynze & CONGRATS not long now!

x


----------



## HB

*Hi Lynze!
Congrats on your pregnancy!!

xox*


----------



## Wobbles

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/Smilies/wave.gif Lynze x

Welcome to BumpAndBaby & a little late but CONGRATS https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/Smilies/hourra.gif not long now x


----------

